# Vacation



## Lewkat (Sep 10, 2022)

Since I've been on vacation at my son's shore home I haven't kept up too much here.  I will be home sometime Monday and will play catch-up as much as I can then.

Meanwhile, between going boating, I've been relaxing and keeping up with the happenings in the U.K.  I remember the Queen's investiture which was not covered as thoroughly as that of Charles III.

Interesting and informative.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 11, 2022)

I've been watching the procession of the Queen's coffin to Edinburgh this morning, but my Philadelphia cousins will be here soon, and I'll take the afternoon off.  Good to see the family together at this time as it strikes me how important this can be.

I foresee a very modern Monarchy in the near future after next week.  Charles' return to Buckingham Palace demonstrated that to me, as did his sons and their wives yesterday.

Refreshing, even though I'll miss seeing some of the past events.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2022)

Back home and pleasantly exhausted.  Here I thought vacations were for resting.  Some joke.  We started out early and didn't take a break till well after dinner in the evening.  Loved every moment of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Back home and pleasantly exhausted.  Here I thought vacations were for resting.  Some joke.  We started out early and didn't take a break till well after dinner in the evening.  Loved every moment of it.


so pleased you had a fabulous time with your son and family... ..I find that I do so much when I'm on holiday, that I need a week to get over it.. Enjoy your rest..


----------



## Remy (Sep 14, 2022)

That sounds like it was a wonderful time. And being out on a boat.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 14, 2022)

Glad your home safe and sound. Sounds like you had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes, I had a terrific time and thankfully, the weather was perfect until it began raining Sunday evening.  So we had to stay inside the cabin while we returned to the marina.  Long ride from the ocean though.


----------



## timoc (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm glad you had a good time, Lewkat, and glad that you didn't do anything silly which could have resulted in you having to walk the plank. Welcome back.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 14, 2022)

What a lovely vacation!  Glad you got to be with your Son!


----------

